# Citizen Antimag 4800 Straight From The Post



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

My new purchase / toy arrived this morning, Citizen Antimag 4800, won off the b*y over the weekend, here are some pics before cleaning.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

That's very nice, love that crown and the GMT yellow hand! I would put it on leather or heavy duty nylon though.

The glass is a bit dirty, almost like it has been in the sea and the owner forgot to rinse it with fresh water.

Would love to see the after pics!! :thumbsup:


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Kutusov, I will get some follow ups on asap, I like the solid case, it gives it a good sturdy feel, it's not unlike the Citizen Ray Mears, of Bushcraft fame used in one of his series, his was on a Kevlar NATO style strap! :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

marillion2 said:


> Thanks Kutusov, I will get some follow ups on asap, I like the solid case, it gives it a good sturdy feel, it's not unlike the Citizen Ray Mears, of Bushcraft fame used in one of his series, his was on a Kevlar NATO style strap! :thumbup:


Kevlar sounds good although I'm not especially hot on NATOs... but a two piece strap? Definitely yes!


----------

